# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  أشهر مدن الأندلس

## عبد الحميد الأزهري

أشهر مدن الأندلس 


 أولا قرطبة

*قرطبة مدينة أندلسية في أسبانيا وعاصمة مقاطعة قرطبة، يبلغ عدد سكانها 300,229 نسمة. وتـقع علـى بـعد 138كم شـمالي شـرق صقليـة؛ احتل الرومان قرطبة عام 206ق.م. وقد بلغت ذروة أهميتها في القرن العاشر الميلادي، حيث كانت مركزًا شهيرًا للفن والثقافة الأندلسية؛ وكانت قرطبة عاصمة الأندلس قبل دخول المسلمين فيها؛ ثم اتخذها بنو أمية ومن بعدهم عاصمة للمسلمين في الأندلس حيث كانت أم المدائن ومستقر دار الخلافة؛ ومازالت آثار المسلمين باقية فيها إلى الآن، وأشهرها جامع قرطبة الشهير. 


** ومن قرطبة وصلت علوم الإسلام إلى أوروبا لأنها كانت منارة الفكر خلال العصور الوسطى الأوروبية،* *سقطت قرطبة من أيدي المسلمين ضمن ما سقط من المدن الأندلسية في حوالي عام 635هـ*

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*2 – إشبيلية*






 عاصمة منطقة الأندلس ومقاطعة إشبيلية في جنوب إسبانيا، وتقع على ضفاف نهر الوادي الكبير؛ يبلغ عدد سكان مدينة إشبيلية نحو 699,145 نسمة (2007) مما يجعلها رابع أكبر مدينة في إسبانيا من حيث عدد السكان، وذلك بعد مدريد وبرشلونة وفالنسيا؛ مساحتها 141.31 كم² ونشكل أيضاً رابع أكبر تجمع حضري في البلاد بسكانه وعددهم 1.450.214 نسمة (وفقاً لتقديرات المعهد الوطني للإحصاء الأسباني لعام 2007)، وهو ما يمثل نسبة 77.5 ٪ من إجمالي سكان المقاطعة البالغ 1.871.399 نسمة.



كاتدرائيه سيفييا هي واحدة من أكبر الكاتدرائيات في العالم وكانت مئذنة المسجد الجامع قبل

 اشتهرت إشبيلية بشكل كبير إبان حكم المسلمين لإسبانيا في العصور الوسطى؛ وكان يطلق عليها أيضاً اسم (حمص)نسبة لنزول جند الشام فيه أول مرة؛ وفي أواسط القرن التاسع الميلادي أمر عبد الرحمن الثاني ببناء أسطول بحري ودار لصناعة الأسلحة فيها؛ وكان من أشهر حكامها المعتمد بن عباد، ومن أهم معالمها منارة خيرالدا التي بنيت بأمر من السلطان أبو يوسف يعقوب المنصور الموحدي.
ومن معالمها المشهورة
من معالم إشبيلية الباقية السور الأمامي الذي بناه وشيده الحاكم" أبو العلا إدريس" عـام 1223م. وحفر حوله خندقا، ومد منه سور قليل الارتفاع إلى نهر الوادي الكبير ببرج ضخـم كبير الأضلاع هو *برج الذهب*  القائم حتى اليوم، وفي مقابل هذا البرج برج ممـاثل لـه عـلى الشاطئ القريب  من المدينة يربط بينهما سلسلة حديدية ضخمة تمنع السفن من المرور ليلا في  نهر الوادي الكبير حماية للمدينة من التسلل إليه عبر النهر.

*صور أخرى للمدينة

*














حلبة مايسترانزا
*حلبة مايسترانزا لمصارعة الثيران من المعالم المهمة في منطقة ارينال في أشبيلية.
و تعد هذه الحلبة من أروع حلبات مصارعة الثيران ببواباتها وشرفاتها وبواكيها أو طرقها المعروشة.
وفي الفترة من مارس(آذار) حتى أكتوبر(تشرين الاول) من كل عام يتم حجز جميع مقاعد الحلبة البالغ عددها 18 ألف مقعد قبل وقت طويل.

*
*الوادي الكبير Guadalquivir 

*
الوادي الكبير أو النهر الكبير هو نهر إسباني يجري في منطقة الأندلس ويصب في المحيط الأطلسي غربي مضيق جبل طارق. أطلق المسلمون عليه هذه التسمية في حين كان الرومانيون يسمونه بيتيس Baetis نسبة إلى منطقة بيتيك الأندلس حاليا
يبلغ طول النهر 657 كلم و يعد خامس نهر في شبه الجزيرة الإيبيرية

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*3 – لشبونة

*  لشبونة عاصمة البرتغال وأكبر مدنها؛ ويقطنها حوالي خُمس تعداد سكان البرتغال، حيث يبلغ تعداد السكان 663,315 نسمة، ويصل إلى 2,062,200 نسمة بضواحيها؛ واسم المدينة باللغة البرتغالية ليسبوا؛ وتقع لشبونة عند مصب نهر تاجو.

 
نهر تاجو
  حيث يفرغ النهر في المحيط الأطلسي على بعد حوالي 16كم إلى الغرب من قلب المدينة.    ولشبونة من موانئ البرتغال الرئيسية، وهي مركزها السياسي والاقتصادي والثقافي؛ وتبلغ مساحة المدينة 84كم² وتطل على مصب نهر تاجو ـ أحد أهم المرافئ الطبيعية في أوروبا؛ ويمتد جسر الخامس والعشرين من أبريل إلى مسافة 1,013م فوق نهر تاجو.
جسر الخامس والعشرين من أبريل إلى مسافة 1,013م فوق نهر تاجو     وهو أحد أطول الجسور المعلقة في العالم.  وقلب مدينة لشبونة منطقة منخفضة منبسطة تلي المرفأ مباشرة، وتسمى البايزا، وتوجد بها معظم متاجر لشبونة الراقية، أما بقية المدينة فذات طبيعة جبلية، وتوجد بها مناطق تجارية وصناعية وسكنية. 
    وتزخر المدينة بالميادين العامة، وتماثيل الأبطال القوميين، والشوارع التي تصطف الأشجار على جنباتها، والمتنزهات الصغيرة؛ ويقطن معظم سكان لشبونة منازل أو بنايات سكنية ذات ألوان فاتحة.

قلعة ساو جورج
  ويرتاد العديد من السياح دار أوبرا ساوكارلوس، وقلعة ساو جورج، التي كان يقطنها ملوك البرتغال.   برج بيليم    ومن المزارات السياحية الأخرى برج بيليم،   الذي بُني في أوائل القرن السادس عشر الميلادي، تكريمًا للمستكشف البرتغالي فاسكو دا جاما.   وفي لشبونة جامعات عديدة منها جامعة لشبونة والجامعة التقنية. كما توجد بالمدينة مكتبة البرتغال القومية. تُصَدِّر البرتغال كميات كبيرة من إنتاجها من الخزف والفلين والسردين وصلصة الطماطم، عن طريق ميناء لشبونة،   وتوجد في هذه المدينة واحدة من أكبر ترسانات السفن في أوروبا على نهر تاجو، كما يوجد بالمدينة أيضًا أهم البنوك وشركات التأمين والمؤسسات الاستثمارية في البرتغال؛ ويخدم المدينة مطار دولي وشبكة خطوط حديدية كبرى؛ ومن وسائل المواصلات العامة في لشبونة الحافلات والقطارات الكهربائية وعربات الترام وشبكة مترو الأنفاق؛ وقد استعمر لشبونة الإغريق والقُرْطاجَنِّي  ون والرومان في الأزمنة القديمة؛ واستولى القوط الغربيون على لشبونة من أيدي الرومان في القرن الخامس الميلادي، ثم فتحها المسلمون عام 93هـ، 711م، وازدهرت فيها الثقافة والتجارة وفتحوا فيها معاهد العلم، وبقيت تحت أيديهم حتى عام 542هـ، 1147م، حين استولى عليها ألفونسو الأول بمساعدة جنود مرتزقة من الألمان والإنجليز.  صارت لشبونة العاصمة الرسمية للبرتغال في أواخر القرن الثالث عشر الميلادي وطوال القرنين الخامس عشر والسادس عشر الميلاديين؛ وكانت المدينة المقر الرئيسي للمستكشفين والمغامرين الذين أسسوا إمبراطورية البرتغال في إفريقيا وآسيا وأمريكا الجنوبية؛ وفي عام 1755م، وقع زلزال دَمَّر حوالي ثلثي مدينة لشبونة، وقتل أكثر من 60,000 شخص؛ وقد أعيد بناء المدينة. وكانت لشبونة أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية (1939 - 1945م) مركز النشاط السياسي العالمي، حيث كانت مدينة محايدة. وفي 25 أبريل 1974م، وقع انقلاب عسكري في لشبونة أطاح بالنظام الديكتاتوري الذي حكم البرتغال منذ عام 1926م.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*4 – غرناطة*


مملكة غرناطة: مملكة إسلامية قامت في جنوبي أسبانيا؛ ويجوز أن يكون الاسم مأخوذًا من كلمة غرانادا الأسبانية التي تعني الرومان، أو من الكلمة العربية غرناطة وتعني تل الغرباء؛ تقع غرناطة في ساحل أسبانيا الجنوبي ومساحتها حوالي 31,100كم²؛ وفي القرن الثامن الميلادي قام المسلمون الفاتحون بدخول غرناطة وأجزاء أخرى من جنوب أسبانيا؛ وصارت غرناطة مملكة مستقلة عام 336هـ، 1238م؛ واستمرت مركزا للعلوم والحضارة التي ابتكرها المسلمون في أسبانيا.


كان سقوط غرناطة نتيجة للخلافات والحروب التي نشأت بين حكام المسلمين أنفسهم. استولت جيوش فرديناند وإيزابللا على مملكة غرناطة عام 897هـ، 1492م. وفي القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي قُسمت المنطقة إلى ثلاث مقاطعات: غرناطة وملقا وألمرية، وكانت مساحة مقاطعة غرناطة 12,530كم². ويبلغ عدد سكانها اليوم 790,515 نسمة. وتسمى عاصمة المقاطعة غرناطة أيضًا.

----------

